# Swedish: Jag mår asigt



## classichundredpoems

I was reading a book and came across this

Jag mår asigt, sa pappan.

What does it mean? Thank you


----------



## The Traductor

It means he was feeling sick (e.g. hungover). It could also mean he felt awful about something (occurred). It's a very informal expression, but not offensive. There's an idiomatic expression "att må som ett as", meaning the same thing. 

"As" basically means two things: 
1) a dead animal (carrion), hence the word "asätare"- scavenger. 
2) a scum, lowlife, bastard, jerk etc. Offensive!
The second meaning derives from the first, I believe. 

"As-" is also used as an intensifier e.g. "asbra", "asdålig" or "asgod" all meaning "very". Here "as" has been made into an adverb, implying "jag mår asigt (dåligt)".


----------



## classichundredpoems

Thank you.


----------



## El Patillas

I have never heard the word "as_"_ be used as an adverb.
"_asigt_" sounds very very weird and corny if you ask me.

And that sentence? "jag mår asigt, *sa pappan*" It made me laugh (what's the name of that book??)

Asbra,asdåligt etc. that's much more common


----------



## classichundredpoems

It's from Muminpappas memoarer by Tove Jansson.

To quote:

.....Mumintrollets mamma kom genast uppför trappan och frågade hur han mådde.

Jag mår asigt, sa pappan. Men det gör detsamma....


----------



## El Patillas

hahaha, that was fun

And of course, Tove Jansson, she was from Finland,I think Helsingfors, and maybe _"asigt" _is more common over there


----------



## AndersH

El Patillas said:


> I have never heard the word "as_"_ be used as an adverb.
> "_asigt_" sounds very very weird and corny if you ask me.



Jupp. Never heard it, and I have solid experience of native Swedish. It doesn't exist. 

Well, I better check it on Google... let's see... site:se asigt... gives... TADAA... 1020 hits!!!!  

jag är *asigt* skraj
*Asigt* gött!
slog killarna *asigt* hårt
Jag är *asigt* trött, herregud!
middag på Church, *asigt* god mat med *asigt* bra människor. 

It is apparently used as an adverb among some youngsters. I'm suddenly feeling old :-(


----------



## The Traductor

AndersH said:


> Jupp. Never heard it, and I have solid experience of native Swedish. It doesn't exist.
> 
> ...
> 
> It is apparently used as an adverb among some youngsters. I'm suddenly feeling old :-(




Tove Jansson a youngster? Hmm... Swedish is a rich language, and although I'm a native speaker, I'm certain there are lots of words I've never seen/heard. I recommend SAOB for further reading.


----------



## classichundredpoems

Thanks for the site!

"asigt" turns out to be a finlandism.


----------

